# THIS is How Plastic Model Kits are Made



## fubar57 (Wednesday at 4:36 PM)

I thought this might be a design to packaging video but still interesting

​

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Wednesday at 4:54 PM)




----------



## special ed (Wednesday at 7:36 PM)

I'm beginning to see why the high cost. At approx 8:35 on the video, what is the large mallet used for?


----------



## Admiral Beez (Wednesday at 8:21 PM)

special ed said:


> I'm beginning to see why the high cost.


Imagine a 1:1 scale Airfix kit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Wednesday at 9:30 PM)

And here it is at RAFM Cosford in 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## WARSPITER (Wednesday at 9:56 PM)

Here is the video of the making of that Spitfire.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## WARSPITER (Wednesday at 9:58 PM)

Here is the assembly video.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Thursday at 9:33 AM)

The huge amount and smell of the glue was my first thought.


----------



## pbehn (Thursday at 10:46 AM)

special ed said:


> The huge amount and smell of the glue was my first thought.


I once visited a factory in Netherlands making fibre glass pipes and fittings, you just brought back the memory, the smell was unbelievable, the workers must have been high all the time, because I was lol.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## PBPICS (Thursday at 6:32 PM)

pbehn said:


> I once visited a factory in Netherlands making fibre glass pipes and fittings, you just brought back the memory, the smell was unbelievable, the workers must have been high all the time, because I was lol.


In an unrelated to aircraft story, you’ve reminded me of the time that I was filming a story at the Applejack distillery in New Jersey. I asked the pr person if I could climb up the ladder to the top of the vat to get some shots of the whiskey…they said sure…never telling me that I’d risk life and limb if I did so. I, like an ignorant fool, went up to the top where the lid was open…I don’t think I was there more than a few seconds and was so intoxicated by the fumes that I had trouble getting down. I was blitzed for a while after that. The take away…let someone else be the hero once in a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ralph Haus (Thursday at 9:38 PM)

special ed said:


> I'm beginning to see why the high cost. At approx 8:35 on the video, what is the large mallet used for?


Like you, I was amazed on how 'manual' the operations are. I would rather pay more per kit and have some reassurances that it is all there. This is evidenced by the latest kits that they are producing; good fits and complete. Automation has its place but maybe not in this business. Thanks George for the insight.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

